# Good Herping Spots SA



## ViperReptiles (Nov 13, 2015)

Hey I was wondering if anyone knows of any good areas in SA for field Herping?


----------



## Smurf (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm interested in this too, would like get out a lot more. 
Last year while 4wd-ing in the Northern Flinders my partner and I saw some Ctenophorus vadnappa hatchies running around on the rocks of a dry river bed. But that was pure fluke.


----------



## ViperReptiles (Nov 13, 2015)

Oh yeah cool! I'm into wildlife photography, and although I enjoy going to wildlife parks and zoos, it just isn't the same as going out in the bush and finding the animals you know?


----------



## CrazyNut (Nov 14, 2015)

I would love to know myslef but unfortunetly people don't like giving people the locatins of "good spots" esspecially over the internet. Unfortunately they have good reason not to, if pochers or "collectors" saw these locations then it would ruine them. On the other hand, its like with fishing, you don't want every Tom, Dick and Harry crouding your spot haha. If you want to know good spots, the only real way to do it is to go out and find it yourself (I mean unless you family or freinds who know a spot or two) haha you just need to keep in mind which areas have everything needed to spport a varety of life (food, shelter and water). That doesn't just go for SA either, its the case pretty much everywhere.

Good luck
Regards
CN


----------



## imported-varanus (Nov 14, 2015)

Weather can be a determiner also and mean the difference between success and failure. I've almost always had the best results following an approaching low and a drop in the barometer, but not always. These days, I prefer not to disturb habitat (flip rocks, etc) but look for signs instead or find stuff with a head torch at night. Search the internet (Wildlife Atlas, etc) for potential species in any area, then look for suitable micro habitat....all part of the fun imo. Hope that helps.


----------



## ronhalling (Nov 17, 2015)

[MENTION=41977]Hender135[/MENTION], When i was living in S.A (Smithfield Plains) i found some of the very best field Herping spots around the shores and within 1000m of Lake Bonny, the variety of and numbers of Reptiles around this area was incredible and the Caravan and Cabins Park at Lake Bonny makes a great home base, another thing we did in around the same area was hire a houseboat from Renmark with a little tinny towed behind that gave us wonderful access to areas along the Murray River that you could not normally get to, When you look at the price of the Houseboat it seems a little steep, but if you get 6-10 people interested in a Herping long weekend it only works out to around $120 each.....good value i reckon for a Herping experience you would not normally be able to do with just you and a m8, hope that helps a bit.  ....................Ron


----------

